# RIFLE CHOICE FOR YOTES



## Lt.monkeybutt (Jan 4, 2009)

7mm-08 or 22-250? I am wondering cause my 7mm-08 is light and after shooting 5 coyotes my arm is shakeing but the 7mm-08 is better quality, and where can I get cheap camo wrap?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

either gun will work. which gun do you shoot the best and feel the most comfortable with. price tag doesn't always mean better. I use the cheap camo tape, or if the 22-250 is a cheaper gun and you don't mind what it looks like, get some camo paint and paint it.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

22-250 ammo cheap? It seems the heavier loads are getting up there fast. I have a 22-250 that I use on yote, and love it. However if I were to look at getting a new gun, I would probably go with the .223, as there are much more bulk ammo options.


----------



## Lt.monkeybutt (Jan 4, 2009)

well 7mm-08 is my gun since I was 14, and it is a weatherby, comfortable with that, but of course my most comfortable gun is my .338 MAG WEATHERBY IS MY ALL OUT BEST FITTED GUN!! SHOULD I USE THAT lol :sniper:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Lt.monkeybutt said:


> 7mm-08 or 22-250? I am wondering cause my 7mm-08 is light and after shooting 5 coyotes my arm is shakeing but the 7mm-08 is better quality, and where can I get cheap camo wrap?


There must be something wrong with your arm.. the guns you mention are perfect! :beer:


----------



## Lt.monkeybutt (Jan 4, 2009)

No my arm is shaking from kickin back and forth standing up and it is 6lb. the 7mm-08 but it took down a yote today and 1 yesterday and 10 about a couple a weeks ago


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Lt.monkeybutt said:


> No my arm is shaking from kickin back and forth standing up and it is 6lb. the 7mm-08 but it took down a yote today and 1 yesterday and 10 about a couple a weeks ago


Well I'm pretty sure the several million other people who shoot rifles don't have the arm shake problem you write of. Possibly you need to gain some muscles and strength to hold your gun up, can you do pushups?


----------



## Lt.monkeybutt (Jan 4, 2009)

hey u know wat stfu


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

you have alot of questions for shooting 11 coyotes in a couple week time frame, maybe we should be all asking you questions! :roll:


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Who is this guy????????????


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I agree with Levi!

And if that STFU thing means what I think it means, it was unnecessary and begs an apology. ANYONE starts spinning coyote yarns here is gonna get caught and called on it sooner or later.

jaybic


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Depends on what your trying to accomplish.The reason I can see for using the 7-08 would be to get familiar with it for deer season.Otherwise I'd be using the other.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

buckseye said:


> Possibly you need to gain some muscles and strength to hold your gun up, can you do pushups?


Now how the HELL can he have any time to hit the gym? He is busy killing a coyote a day!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

The moderators here don't think too kindly of the "stfu" comment.

Knock it off monkeybutt!


----------



## blackjoe (Aug 6, 2009)

Im using NEF Handi-Rifle bought used for some $200 at

http://www.pennysaverusa.com/catego...-sporting-goods-hunting/region/w-us/radius-1/

I bought it when I was short of money and didnt expect it to become one of my favorite hunting rifles I've ever had.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Problem is to many people think ya need to hit the gym to build arm mussle. When you fall out of bed in the morning do a few reps, when your setting watching the tube hold a couple of milk jugs full of water straigh out as long as you can.

:roll: If the 300 fits you best and feels the best use it. Never know when a big old silver tip might appear.

 Al


----------



## HICKERBILLYUP08 (Aug 17, 2009)

Lt.monkeybutt said:


> 7mm-08 or 22-250? I am wondering cause my 7mm-08 is light and after shooting 5 coyotes my arm is shakeing but the 7mm-08 is better quality, and where can I get cheap camo wrap?


I have ordered the selfadhessive camo wrap from cabelas and have it on my .17 hmr and I am quite pleased. it adds more grip with the only problem being it actually got a little sticky to the touch when it gets a little damp like say when hunting in the rain. But im happy with it and it only cost 12.99 from cabelas.


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

Lt.monkeybutt said:


> well 7mm-08 is my gun since I was 14, and it is a weatherby, comfortable with that, but of course my most comfortable gun is my .338 MAG WEATHERBY IS MY ALL OUT BEST FITTED GUN!! SHOULD I USE THAT lol :sniper:


a 7mm-08 makes you shake and you shoot a 338 (Win Mag I presume)? That must make you shake like the "Don't tase me bro!" guy. :jammin:


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

I camoed my .22-250 with Medical adhesive tape. It is of course completely white. I strip it off every spring and there is never any significant amount of residue left. If you do this get the fibrous stuff, not the plastic.

I have to agree with Specialpatrol about buying a .223 with the bulk ammo options


----------



## Marine Sniper (Aug 23, 2009)

well i like my new 30-06 more this is lt.monkeybutt my 7mm-08 stock was wood and had a weird grove on a butt plate so it kinda digs my shoulder i got a new one though so now i am good shot many more yotes though!!!!! and can't wait for deer season


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I think you need to specify what you will be doing with the coyote once you've killed it. If you are saving the fur, then shoot the 22-250. If it doesn't matter, then shoot whichever is more accurate and you feel most comfortable with.

Oh, and "STFU" is not taken too kindly around here, if you haven't figured that out already.

Good luck.


----------



## Marine Sniper (Aug 23, 2009)

sorry i was drunk i appologize to u all!!!!!! and i shot me a nubby 3 pointer Sat. 175 pounds with my 7mm-08


----------

